
Nuvu Studio – Innovative high school built around projects instead of subjects - forkLding
https://cambridge.nuvustudio.com/
======
forkLding
Not part of the school but thought this was cool and made sense, and would
have wanted this when I was younger.

I barely remember any high school maths & english, etc. even though I excelled
in class and most subjects.

~~~
teslabox
To borrow what someone else here said, a high school diploma is just a
"congratulatory" piece of paper.

There are many approaches to schooling. Anything works better than the factory
model.

